# Reincarnating Composers into Modern Music



## scratchgolf (Nov 15, 2013)

Thanks to GioCar for planting this idea. First things first: Disclaimer

*THIS IS NOT A RELIGIOUS THREAD*

Having said that, if composers of any era were reincarnated as modern-ish musicians/composers/rock stars, who would they be? I'll start with a few.

Franz Schubert was Nick Drake - This one is not up for debate
Ludwig van Beethoven is Roger Waters - Moody and absolute geniuses. Just feels right.
Robert Schumann is Billy Joel - Brilliant piano works and writers of songs. Also both tortured by depression. If you're not aware of Joel's suicidal tendencies, listen to the song "Tomorrow is Today". It was an autobiographical song which I sadly and regrettably played for my cousin, one week before he took his own life.


----------



## gHeadphone (Mar 30, 2015)

For me Franz Schubert is Mark Eitzel (American Music Club) - written hundreds of beautiful and sad songs with amazing melodies
Richard Wagner is Bono - incredible ego, hugely famous


----------



## elgar's ghost (Aug 8, 2010)

Erik Satie - Vivian Stanshall. Both irrepressibly eccentric and composers of very individual material which had devoted cult followings during their respective lifetimes. Both also died as semi-recluses living in cluttered apartments, suffering with differing kinds of addiction and psychological problems and with hardly the proverbial pot to p*** in.


----------



## techniquest (Aug 3, 2012)

Gustav Mahler is Robert John Godfrey. Listen to the closing bars of 'Fand' and tell me it's not so. They look nothing like each other (GM was a short, slight man; RJG is a large, portly man); GM was straight, RJG is gay; GM's physical health problems were to do with his heart, RJG's are due to Alzheimers. But both men were/are extremely emotional - and in their own way, spiritual - people and this is reflected constantly in the intensity and scale of their music.


----------



## Guest (Sep 28, 2015)

Bela Bartok is clearly Robert Fripp. Even the bardo period is right!


----------



## SalieriIsInnocent (Feb 28, 2008)

scratchgolf said:


> Robert Schumann is Billy Joel - Brilliant piano works and writers of songs. Also both tortured by depression. If you're not aware of Joel's suicidal tendencies, listen to the song "Tomorrow is Today". It was an autobiographical song which I sadly and regrettably played for my cousin, one week before he took his own life.


Glad to see somebody else likes Billy Joel.

His first album is so underrated, and I am so mad that people don't recognize how wonderful it is. I suffer from near crippling depression, and I relate to Billy Joel's early music. I'm glad he went on to write some of the greatest rock and pop songs of the era.


----------



## GioCar (Oct 30, 2013)

scratchgolf said:


> Thanks to GioCar for planting this idea.
> ...


Oh, very pleased of that, just wondering how..

May I say that for me Mozart is Jonny Greenwood?


----------

